# What's the difference between 'New posts' and 'Recent posts'?



## MontyVeda (8 Nov 2019)

...they're both same as far as I can tell. 

Shouldn't it be 'New threads' and 'Recent posts'? That'd make more sense.


----------



## roadrash (8 Nov 2019)

I asked a similar question after the latest upgrade, here is the response
https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/new-posts-recent-posts-whats-new.253720/


----------

